# Help with tyranid list. Tired of losing



## NewGuy55 (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey all I was on fire with 4th edition tyranids and I was so excited when the 5th codex for them came out.....it's now been a year maybe more and I've lost almost every single game with them, 

Orks out swarm me
All fractions of marines out gun me
Elder out gun me
Dark eldar are faster

Every tourney I play in I notice I'm the only nid player out of 50 people!!! When I asked advice to a experience nid tourney player he said and I qoute "shelve them until the 6th edtion codex comes out" I mean it's rather frusterating, all the games I play have become a uphill battle that I'm on the losing side. Now I don't wanna troll rage or come hear to say "Ahh nids got nerfed, were under powered" but the more I play them the more I think that, I've played against multiple armies, yet every time I feel I'm at a disadvantage. Almost every game my monstrous creatures die by round 2, genestealers have become a throw away unit (meaning they charge in kill 1 squad then all die by ap4 gun fire) what happened to this army? If you guys could maybe list 2 competative nid list or give advice I would be greatly apperciated.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Have you tried a flying list, e.g.:
tons of gargoyles
winged tyrants
harpies
sky slasher swarms
winged warriors
trygons (I know it doesn't fly but it's a no-brainer)


----------



## NewGuy55 (Jul 1, 2008)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Have you tried a flying list, e.g.:
> tons of gargoyles
> winged tyrants
> harpies
> ...


Ya I have, but even with cover half my army is dead by the end of round 2, I feel like I have no survieabitly at all, besides every units you list cept for gargoyles are pretty expensive. I recall a game against space marines they took out about 80% of my gargoyles the just focused on my hive tyrant killing him buy the end of round 2, he didn't even see action.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Gargoyles? Expensive? There a termagaunt that your paying 1 point for wings and the ability to always wound take 30 and it 180 points that's not expensive.


----------



## Lord Rahl (Mar 13, 2010)

Try the spore pods things, that way you will get to deep strike all your units fairly close the enemy and be able to pop his armour. Put the zoaps in the pods and also make good use of the lictors abilities. 

I know Nids are a hard armie to play but i feel you just need to get the tactics right with them, hell the Necrons have it worse than you mate. The Nids can offfer so many different builds its unreal. 

Just pick yourself and give each unit a thought , what can it do? How should it be played? Run some "what if" scenerios through your head, and try to combat it with the units your codex.

Hope that helps.


----------



## NewGuy55 (Jul 1, 2008)

aboytervigon said:


> Gargoyles? Expensive? There a termagaunt that your paying 1 point for wings and the ability to always wound take 30 and it 180 points that's not expensive.


I said everything was expensive but the gargoyles


----------



## NewGuy55 (Jul 1, 2008)

Lord Rahl said:


> Try the spore pods things, that way you will get to deep strike all your units fairly close the enemy and be able to pop his armour. Put the zoaps in the pods and also make good use of the lictors abilities.
> 
> I know Nids are a hard armie to play but i feel you just need to get the tactics right with them, hell the Necrons have it worse than you mate. The Nids can offfer so many different builds its unreal.
> 
> ...


The problem with spore pods is after you come in yor guys stand there for a entire turn...


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 21, 2009)

Have you read the tactica about tyranid synergy? What I have read is really very informative and the most important thing that you can learn about 5th edition is that units need to work together. Sure you can have a deathstar unit or two, but you really need units that work together.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Gigantor said:


> Have you read the tactica about tyranid synergy?


Agreed.
Look up OddJob's Tyranid Synergy tactica article and take a loooooong read there...


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

NewGuy55 said:


> he just focused on my hive tyrant killing him by the end of round 2, he didn't even see action.


I HATE WHEN THIS HAPPENS.

Seriously kitting out awesome creatures and characters with an array of awesome shit to go murder people with and they die before any fireworks go off? Ugh it's infuriating!

I would highly suggest posting what models you have to work with and perhaps we can divine what goes wrong in your initial listbuilding. If the problem isn't list-building, than it's in tweaking for maximum efficiency. If the problem isn't in optimizing, than I can guarantee it's got to be in either tactics, or board/opponents(Outside influences).

From there once we get you a solid list we can give you a rundown of how to use to the best of out knowledge. After that we can only advise you to play friendlier games if the current meta around you is dick-stomping leafblower razorwolves.


----------



## NewGuy55 (Jul 1, 2008)

LordWaffles said:


> I HATE WHEN THIS HAPPENS.
> 
> Seriously kitting out awesome creatures and characters with an array of awesome shit to go murder people with and they die before any fireworks go off? Ugh it's infuriating!
> 
> ...


Ya i Know right giving us a T7 would have been effing nice....


----------



## OddJob (Nov 1, 2007)

MaidenManiac said:


> Agreed.
> Look up OddJob's Tyranid Synergy tactica article and take a loooooong read there...


Testify! Spread the word... 

The most relevant page to this discussion through this link:
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=67946&page=8



NewGuy55 said:


> just focused on my hive tyrant killing him buy the end of round 2, he didn't even see action.


Every time I have a shiny new unit painted and ready to play this happens, usually because I've stuck it somewhere stupid.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

NewGuy55 said:


> Ya i Know right giving us a T7 would have been effing nice....


I'd gladly give you a t7 flying tyrant, all I ask in return is a single wound be removed from tervigons. I don't think this is too much to ask in terms of balance.


----------

